

Ask HN: Do you think I could feasibly sell my webapp? - todone

My webapp is http://todoneapp.com/, a very different kind of "get things done" app. It's not rocket science, but has a small user base that likes it quite a bit.<p>Traffic-wise, in the last 30 days, it's had 1994 visits, 5426 pageviews, avg time on site 2:47.<p>It's had a couple major traffic events such as being featured on LifeHacker etc.<p>I also keep fine grain statistic on unique users who have at least created one todo (so this is throwing out drive-by traffic):<p>Active users in the last 24 hours: 15
Active users in the last 1 week: 62
Active users in the last 2 weeks: 78
Active users in the last 1 month: 109<p>Total users who have supplied email addresses: 2127. Total users who have not supplied email addresses: 7804.<p>App is Ruby on Rails.<p>Do you think I could feasibly sell this on Flippa etc? And if so, for how much?<p>Thanks!
======
todone
I should also mention that I want to sell it because I don't have time to give
it any love, despite lots of feedback on Get Satisfaction. It's running on an
EC2 server costing me $60/mo (overkill), and I feel bad just turning the
service off for the existing users.

------
Travis
Your numbers seem a little low for a high priced sale, but if your goal is to
recoup server costs and some dev money, you should try selling it.

Will it sell? Only one way to find out!

------
todone
Clickable: <http://todoneapp.com/>

